# Muslim schools?



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

I wonder if anyone knows if there are recomendable muslim schools in Dubai, which has religious teachings as part of the currocleum? Preferrable british/international standard education. 

As a convert from a non-muslim contry, this would be preferrable for me, since I would like my kids to get as much knowledge about their religion as possible, if staying there for only a short while.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You do realise that this is a muslim country? 

The 'schools in Dubai' thread has links to all you need to do your research regarding schooling, although I believe that if you want lots of Islamic instruction in a school, then the bulk of the teaching will be in Arabic.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The 'schools in Dubai' thread has links to all you need to do your research regarding schooling, although I believe that if you want lots of Islamic instruction in a school, then the bulk of the teaching will be in Arabic.


yeah you are in a unique situation, i don't think there's a muslim school that teaches in english using the standard british/international curriculum but i believe religious teachings are provided in every international school out there for specific religion of the student, just the school will be multi-national, multi-religious which i think is great for kids.


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

Well, we come from a "multicultural" society from where we live already, and I agree that kids should learn about other cultures and viws. They will perfectly get all that from other places, like friends, media, home (Norway). Arabic language is not the religion islam, neither is nessecerily the Dubai cosmopolitan culture. I am searcing for a school that can provide religion as a spesific subject, such as hadith teaching, cor'an recitation, darsa, etc - combined with a solid non-religious education. This doesn't mean that I don't want my kids to associate with non-muslims, nor do I preach this to them.

My question is only: Does this kind of school exist in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. The UAE is an Islamic country
2. The UAE is an Arabic country

1 +2 = State schools that offer an Islamic friendly curriculum will teach in Arabic...

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

KadijaT said:


> Well, we come from a "multicultural" society from where we live already, and I agree that kids should learn about other cultures and viws. They will perfectly get all that from other places, like friends, media, home (Norway). Arabic language is not the religion islam, neither is nessecerily the Dubai cosmopolitan culture. *I am searcing for a school that can provide religion as a spesific subject, such as hadith teaching, cor'an recitation, darsa, etc *- combined with a solid non-religious education. This doesn't mean that I don't want my kids to associate with non-muslims, nor do I preach this to them.
> 
> My question is only: Does this kind of school exist in Dubai.


Most schools teach "islamic" as part of the curriculum, these are all international schools teaching in English.

A large number of UAE nationals and other muslim children go to these schools.


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 1. The UAE is an Islamic country
> 2. The UAE is an Arabic country
> 
> 1 +2 = State schools that offer an Islamic friendly curriculum will teach in Arabic...
> ...


Which means that foreighners lving in Dubai can attand public schools. They do not nessecerily have to attend private schools?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KadijaT said:


> Which means that foreighners lving in Dubai can attand public schools. They do not nessecerily have to attend private schools?


It depends if they can speak arabic! Or are at least young enough to pick it up so that they can learn, be able to make friends and integrate

Jo xxx


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> It depends if they can speak arabic! Or are at least young enough to pick it up so that they can learn, be able to make friends and integrate
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, mine can't speak arabic at all.

Found this one, tho  : 

Al Sadiq Islamic English School Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

KadijaT said:


> Well, mine can't speak arabic at all.
> 
> Found this one, tho  :
> 
> Al Sadiq Islamic English School Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority


Which is a private school with a not a great inspection rating.

All international schools will teach islamic and have muslim children attending them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KadijaT said:


> Well, mine can't speak arabic at all.
> 
> Found this one, tho  :
> 
> Al Sadiq Islamic English School Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority



Sorted then . Its not a public school tho is it????. But hey, if it does what you want it to and is a good school thats all that matters

Jo xxx


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

If you register/enrol your kids as muslim at *any *school in Dubai they have to attend *compulsary *Islamic lessons.
I suggest you enrol them at a school of good repute with good reports and the Islamic education will follow. As stated previously all schools here have students who are Muslim as well as other religions. If you put them arabic speaking schools they will feel very isolated, plus I'm sure the local schools only accept locals? Not sure though


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Which is a private school with a not a great inspection rating.
> 
> All international schools will teach islamic and have muslim children attending them.


Not to all children though. Only muslim children get Islamic education, the rest get P.S.H.E. However as KadijaT's child is a muslim, non-Arab, the child should receive one period (between 40 mins and an hour) of Islamic education every week. So any international school will be fine, it just depends how much Islamic education is wanted in a week. If you require more than one hour, you'll have to make enquiries to specific schools.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

It also depends on the age of the child, they get more as they get older. 
On another matter RJS pm me!


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

40 minutes a week...wow...doing what? Recitation, hadith science, darsa, islamic manners...heheh. Tough scedual  

Thank's anyway!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

rjs80 said:


> Not to all children though. Only muslim children get Islamic education, the rest get P.S.H.E. However as KadijaT's child is a muslim, non-Arab, the child should receive one period (between 40 mins and an hour) of Islamic education every week. So any international school will be fine, it just depends how much Islamic education is wanted in a week. If you require more than one hour, you'll have to make enquiries to specific schools.


Sorry, I thought I made it clear I was talking about the Muslim children.

The schools I know of have more than 1 period a week of Islamic and it increases as the children get older.


----------



## x4xp (May 7, 2010)

It depends on your children age. If they are still kids then it would be better to enroll them in arabic school. You want your children to absorb islamic teachings as much as they can, so the best way is to teach them arabic. When your children starts to speak arabic then automatically they will understand the meanings of Quran and Hadeeth withouth the need to go back to the translations. Later on, when they grow up they can read islamic books in Arabic without the need for help of anyone. At the end, your choice is yours. 

Best of luck


----------



## yazex (Dec 7, 2010)

KadijaT said:


> 40 minutes a week...wow...doing what? Recitation, hadith science, darsa, islamic manners...heheh. Tough scedual
> 
> Thank's anyway!


My brother, I have the same headache as you have ; did you find any remedy?
I am non-arabic muslim with 3 children in school age. I wish my children learn arabic in school; how did you solve the problem. Could you find this kind of school?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i too was finding school that provide islamic teachings with english curriculum......and im still looking ...


----------



## FairfaxExpat (Apr 2, 2011)

*Good School - UK Curriculum + Islamic Studies*

There is a pretty well reputed Islamic school called "_International school of Creative Science_" in Sharjah - it's right on the Sharjah-Dubai border (near the National Paints roundabout, close to American University of Sharjah). Additionally, despite being in Sharjah, there are students that come from Ras Al Khaimah, Ajman, and the further parts of Dubai (ie. Jebel Ali/Arabian Ranches). There is a bus service for closer parts of Dubai as well (Mirdif, Warqa, Muhaisah, DFC). 

The school teaches both the National Curriculum for UK (IGCSE, GCE) alongside Arabic and Islamic Studies from the UAE national curriculum. For students who have never been exposed to Arabic - there are Arabic as a second language (ASL) classes. It has a very strong Islamic ethos. Additionally, it is incredibly multicultural and diverse with (teachers and students from all over the world and from the UAE itself). 


There is a waiting list however to get an interview at the school, so the sooner you sign up the better (I think the waiting list is longer for the younger sections). Also the school has separate wings for girls and boys after grade 4. 


Here is the website for the school:

(Unfortunately they tell me that I cannot post it as I am a new member - but you can type in the schools name on google and it pops up right away)

Hope this helps,


----------

